# How to wire a Phoenix Gold Distribution Block



## 300ZXNA (Feb 28, 2013)

As part of my upcoming install, since I was installing all old school PG amps, I thought it would be fun to incorporate one of the PG ZBB12BLK distribution blocks with integrated diagnostics. I know it doesn't really serve much of a purpose, its more the aesthetics. 

I bought mine on ebay without a manual. Furthermore, I cannot find a manual anywhere on line.

So my question is how to wire it. Since it has onboard diagnostics, I imagine that the extra wire terminal on the far right of the unit is for a ground? The size/location makes it look like it could be for a remote turn-on wire.

The confusing part is that if the extra terminal is for a ground, then there is no way for the unit to be remotely turned on and off, which seems little odd.

Anyway, I don't want to wire this up wrong and up blowing the dumb thing. Anyone use one before?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Does this help?


----------



## 300ZXNA (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks for digging that up, though I actually already found that file, and ironically, it adds to my confusion. Mine is slightly different and only has one wire terminal where the ground/remote wire are on that unit. So my assumption is that it is a ground, because how else would it work without a ground, but then how in the hell does it turn on and off. A bit nervous if it never turns off. 

May have to just put a relay in the ground wire and hook it up to the remote on...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

subd, i have a modified one of these going in my car and would like to know more about the other terminals on it and what its for


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Post a picture it might be missing a terminal post?


----------



## 300ZXNA (Feb 28, 2013)

Here is a picture of it. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByGAg8kG0lfbRzN4VVJWOGVkVXZSM21LVU1vSV9zSWVNakow/view?usp=sharing

It clearly isn't missing a second terminal, so I think that that must be ground. Now that I look at it, that switch inside it must be an on/off switch.

Which seems completely dumb to me; by the time I take the cover off to turn the fuse circuit analyzer on, I could just look at the damn fuse.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

You have the older one. That's a ground. I have 3 of those. Another difference is that the phone port on yours is RMD versus RDDS, it goes to a tri-color LED that indicates voltage range as compared to the later one that went to a digital voltage display.

The LEDs stay on I believe all of the time. You could use a relay inline with the ground if you want it to shut off when you turn the engine off. You might also be able to use a DD5 or DD10 to ground it, I'll find out if that works when I do my install.

I always felt that the ground terminal on those was way too big, all you need is an 18 gauge wire for ground, I think that terminal works with up to 8 gauge.



SkizeR said:


> subd, i have a modified one of these going in my car and would like to know more about the other terminals on it and what its for


How is yours modified? Different colored LEDs? I considered running blue LEDs to replace the green ones.


----------



## 300ZXNA (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Dave, very helpful. Have you ran yours with the lights on all the time? I realize that a few LED's will have the most miniscule of current draws, but I just don't want to say, leave it at an airport for a week and come back to a dead car.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, the single block to the side is a ground. I can take a pic of one of the manual I have and post but will be sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Actually went ahead and got it took some pics.........


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome....there you have it. Like mentioned previously you may want to add a relay to that ground and that way it only turns on when your HU is on.

And it appears that the RJ14 port is for the ZRDT3 not the RMD (DO NOT USE THE RMD, unless modified otherwise you may cause damage to the unit).


----------



## 300ZXNA (Feb 28, 2013)

Well done, DBLevel, greatly appreciated.

Kind of funny that I mention I am nervous about leaving it on for more than a week, and the manual says that exactly 1 week is the limit... I'm definitely going to put a relay on that...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah i thought for a second that you may have seen the manual before or straight coincidence....pretty freaky that you were dead on on the one week without engine turning advisory.


----------



## 300ZXNA (Feb 28, 2013)

It does make one wonder what PG was thinking when they designed it. How much more expensive can a remote turn on relay be than a hard wired switch?


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

That's why the later ones had a remote turn on.

I don't think PG planned on this distribution block being used in a daily driver that would be left anywhere for that long. It does have the switch to shut them off, but I still say go with the relay.

I actually am not planning to use that feature on mine as I'll know if I blow a fuse. Lol


----------



## 300ZXNA (Feb 28, 2013)

vwdave said:


> I actually am not planning to use that feature on mine as I'll know if I blow a fuse. Lol


Yeah, they really aren't anything beyond a gimmicky light show . . . but its still such a cool piece of eye candy.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

300ZXNA said:


> Yeah, they really aren't anything beyond a gimmicky light show . . . but its still such a cool piece of eye candy.


Yep nice to look at....


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I feel that the entire block is pretty, the LEDs are nice but not entirely necessary.


----------

